# Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?



## el fotografo (20. November 2006)

Hallo Flugangler,

plane 2008 einen Trip in die Karibik mit der Fliege.

Allerdings möchte ich nicht unbedingt eine "geführte" Tour oder in eine Lodge. Auf eigene Faust mit dem Hauch von Abenteuer wäre mir das liebste.

Wer kann mir Infos geben, links nennen und etwas zur Ausrüstung schreiben.


Interessierte zukünftige Mitreisende, Warum nicht!.....


ElFotografo


----------



## Hardi (20. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Moin elfotogrfo,#h 
ich kann Dir leider (noch) nicht helfen.
Für 2008 schwebt mir aber eine ähnliche Tour mit Gattin vor. 
Ich mächte mal wieder nach Kuba. 
Ein wenig Havannah, ein wenig in den Flats fischen (evtl. Salina Bay?), ein wenig Badeurlaub, aber nicht Varaderro. 
Spreche aber leider kein Spanisch. Ich klinke mich mal mit in Deinen Tread ein und sauge mir auch die Infos raus. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## mario mücke (22. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo El Fotografo,
es gibt einige bücher die deine fragen beantworten, denn sie sind recht allgemein gehalten und das salzwasserfliegenfischen ist doch recht komplex. ich kann dich aber gut verstehen, mir erging es genauso.
das angeln in der karibik kann sehr teuer sein, wenn dich das nicht stört gibt es einige gute adressen wie zum beispiel: http://www.wildfins.com oder http://www.planetflyfishing.com

wenn ja, wird's mit den infos eher schwierig aber wie ich finde viel spannender. ich war in cuba und venezuela mit der fliegenrute auf eigene faust unterwegs und wurde dort nicht enttäuscht. beide länder kann ich empfehlen, wenn auch nicht uneingeschränkt. nach kuba kommst du am günstigsten mit einem der großen reiseveranstalter (tui, neckerman...etc.) sie fliegen auch auf die kleinen ruhigen inseln mit ihren touristenbombern von europa. die fischerei vom strand kann sehr gut sein. ich habe jacks, snapper, baracudas, tarpone und haie vom strand aus haken können, jedoch nicht immer landen können. auf cayo largo und cayo guillermo war ich bzw. freunde von mir. beide inseln kann man zum fischen empfehlen. den charme der planwirtschaft mag nicht jeder und die daraus resultierenden unzulänglichkeiten fand ich erträglich.

venezuela bietet mit los roques eine sehr gute location um auch mit der freundin/frau/familie einen entspannten angelurlaub zu verleben. der bonefisch ist dort der am häufigsten vorkommende "fliegenfisch". ergänzt wird die palette durch tarpon, jacks, permit, thunfische und baracudas. auch hier ist die angelei ohne boot und guide möglich. das festland selbst ist auch ein gutes angelrevier, bei uns leider wenig bekannt.
fliegenruten der klasse 7/8 und 10/11, salzwasserfesten rollen mit exzellenter bremse, jeweils 200m backing und schwimmende salzwasserfliegenschnüre bilden nicht nur in los roques die grundausstattung für salzwasserfliegenfischer. mit diesen beiden kombinationen lassen sich fast alle tropischen salzwasserfischarten erfolgreich beangeln.

diese fragen solltest du vielleicht als erstes klären...
wieviel geld steht zu verfügung?
zu welcher jahreszeit soll es los gehen?
welche fische willst du fangen?
dann erübrigen sich schon einige ziele und das suchen wird einfacher. noch fragen?
infos findest du auch hier: 
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
viele grüße mario mücke


----------



## el fotografo (24. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

...lassen sich fast alle tropischen salzwasserfischarten erfolgreich beangeln.

diese fragen solltest du vielleicht als erstes klären...
wieviel geld steht zu verfügung?
zu welcher jahreszeit soll es los gehen?
welche fische willst du fangen?
dann erübrigen sich schon einige ziele und das suchen wird einfacher. noch fragen?
infos findest du auch hier: 
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
viele grüße mario mücke[/quote]


Hallo Mario,

das ist supercool das Du mir mit den Infos geholfen hast.
Momentan sind wir in der Zeit noch flexibel und würden das den Gegebenheiten vor Ort anpassen, also wann die besten Fangzeiten in der gewählten Location sind. Einzig in den Monaten Oktober bis Ende Dezember geht aufgrund des Geschäfts nicht.
Mit dem Reiseziel sind wir auch flexibel, muss halt alles passen. Finanziell hatten wir so an 2500-3000 € gedacht.
Das dies für keine 14 Tage oder gar drei Wochen in einer Lodge reicht ist mir schon klar. Aber da zieht es uns auch garnicht hin.

Ich suche eine Gute Location, sprich Revier. Dann würde ich mir den Rest auf eigene Faust organisieren. Das dabei etwas Zeit "verloren" geht ist kein Problem. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Ich denke, daß man fast überall ein Hotel, ein Boot und einen Guide für anständiges Geld bekommen kann.
Mal grob gerechnet für Kuba (so aus dem Bauch raus):
Hotel 20 Tage x 50 USD                     1000 USD
Esssen für 20 Tage x 30 €                    600 USD
Boot f 2 Personen 50 USD x 14 Tage      700 USD
Guide f. 2 Personen 50 USD x 14 Tage    700 USD
Flug Transfer etc..                              700 USD
ergibt pro Nase 3000 USD. Wie siehst Du das?
Für die Lodges mit europäischer Ausstattung, Bierkühler auf jeden Boot, neue Plastikkähne und Leute die nur die Größten über die Klinge springen lassen wollen haben wir kein Interesse! Dazu muss ich nicht in den Urlaub fahren. Wenn Du verstehst was ich meine.
Wäre da Kuba eine Gute Adresse, oder was würdest Du empfehlen?

mfg
Jörg


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Moin.

ich war beruflich mal 6 Monate in Karibik-Nähe (Florida) und habe einige Abstecher auf eigene Faust zu den Keys gemacht. Zum Fliegenfischen und Tauchen.

Man fühlt sich sehr einsam, 500 m vom Ufer weg auf den Flats im knietiefen Wasser !!!

Und bei idealen Bedingungen (keine Wellen, gute Sicht) sieht man jeden einzelnen Fisch. und die sind selten. Will sagen: auf eigene Faust ist verdammt schwierig. Aber wenns dann klappt, ist mir der eine selbst erspähte und gefangene Fisch tausend mal lieber als alle fische dieser Welt, zu denen mich ein bezahlter Guide brachte. Deswegen fahr ich auch nicht zum Ebro in irgendwelche Wallercamps. Fische kaufen kann ich auch bei ALDI.

kurzum, einige Tarpons gesehen und angeworfen, eine Schule Bones verjagt durch einen ungeschickten Wurf, ein Barrakuda-Nachläufer von 1,30m und einige Palomettas, oder so ähnlich gefangen.

es ist mühsam, aber es lohnt sich!

Tight Lines.


----------



## el fotografo (25. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> kurzum, einige Tarpons gesehen und angeworfen, eine Schule Bones verjagt durch einen ungeschickten Wurf, ein Barrakuda-Nachläufer von 1,30m und einige Palomettas, oder so ähnlich gefangen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mordskerl,

ja da hast Du sicher recht und ich sehe das ähnlich. Ein eigens erspähter und dann gefanger Fisch ist mehr wert als alles andere. Jedoch sind wir nicht für längere Zeit dort, so daß ein komprimierteres Programm sicher besser ist. Ich denke mal schon, daß es Einheimische gibt, die sich auskennen und einem zum Fisch führen können. Einen Einheimischen so im Broterwerb zu unterstützen wäre auch voll auf meiner Wellenlänge!
Was kannst du mir noch für wichtige Tips geben? Wie sieht es mit der Ausrüstung aus? Besitze momentan, für meine Hechtangelei eine 8er Fenwick die ich erfolgreich mit einer 9er Cortland fische. Das ist eine schwimmende Schnur mit Klarem Sinktip. Mein Gefühl sagt mir das sollte reichen aber... Hab eben keine Ahnung vom Tarponfischen! Wie lang sollte das Backing mindestens sein? Die Zahlen die ich bisher so las erschienen mir ganz schön hoch gegriffen (200m und mehr).
Und wo kann man sich geeignete Fliegenmuster besorgen um sie dann nachzubauen! Sind die Fische sehr wählerisch? Oder ist es mehr eine Frage der Präsentation? Und auf welche Distanz kann man sich heranpirschen um zu werfen ohne den Fluchtrelfex auszulösen?
Fragen über Fragen.....

Danke erst einmal
Jörg


----------



## Blauortsand (25. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

besorg dir mal das video tarpon quest von wildfins da kannste dann schon einiges dazu sehen!!!


----------



## bon_cremant (25. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo Leute,
also:
ich war schon öfter in der Karibik
Standardpreis -all over für ein Boot (nicht selten ein größerer Fischerkahn mit zwei Außenbordfern) 
1/2 Tag 180 USD  1 Tag 300 USD
darunter gibt es das auch, aber durchaus heikel
da wo Fische sind sind oft auch wenig Leute und nicht alle sind freundlich gesinnt, nicht zuletzt, weil sehr arm.
Ich habe schon Leute getroffen und mir wurde auch von Einheimischen erzählt, daß es deutlich günstiger ist in einer Gruppe unterwegs zu sein - die am Strand wartende Frau/Freundin ist auch keine wirkliche Sicherheit ...
Guides einer "Firma" wissen, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist den Zielfisch zu finden, kennen die Tiden (und Fliegen) und vor allem die Strömungen -eine Garantie auf den großen Fang sind auch sie nicht. (Dies kann ich bestätigen - leider  ; ich hätte hier gerne eine Little Big Game Story präsentiert)

Nebenbei: Von nicht speziellen Booten aus mit der Fliege zu werfen, will auch erst geübt/gelernt sein :q und
sehr weite Würfe sind gefragt bei Bones und Tarpons.

Nichts gegen ein Abenteuer, aber: be careful!

Tight lines!
Bon_cremant


----------



## dreampike (25. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo Jörg, 

an den genannten locations kann man auch auf eigene Faust losziehen, ich würde auch mal Mexico/ Belize mit in Betracht ziehen. Eine 8er-Rute reicht sicherlich zum Fischen auf Bonefish, Snook oder Baby-Tarpon, aber wenn ein erwachsener Tarpon sich deine Fliege schnappt, dann ist eine 8er zu schwach. Vom Boot aus geht eine 10er, vom Ufer aus sollte es eine 12er Rute sein. Die erforderliche Wurfweite hängt sehr von den Bedingungen ab. Man kann Bonefish auch auf Verdacht fischen, oder auf Sicht, wenn man sie "tailen" sieht und dann muß man nicht so weit werfen.  Auch an die Tarpons kommt man bisweilen ziemlich nahe ran, selbst vom Ufer aus!
Wolfgang


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo,

mit Tips will ich mich gerne zurückhalten, dafür bin ich zu unerfahren. ich fischte mit einer 8er Rute und Schwimmschnur, zunächst mit Hechtstreamern, allerdings auf Salzwasserhaken. Da gabs den Barrakuda-Nachläufer. Allerdings nicht auf Sicht gefischt, sondern blind über die Seegraswiesen gezogen bei leichtem Wellengang. Da sieht der Amateur ohne Guide selbst mit Polbrille gar nix!

Irgendwann rief ein Fliegenfischer vom Ufer aus, ob er das Wasser betreten dürfe (!!!). Ich war dankbar für jedes Gespräch und jeden Tipp, in den 2 Stunden plaudern und gemeinsam nach Fisch spähen lernte ich mehr als in den Tagen zuvor. UNd er schenkte mir 3 rosa EPOXY-Bonefliegen. Auf die fing ich dann alle Fische.

Das Werfen fand ich deutlich weniger heikel als in allen Berichten beschrieben. allerdings ist ein Trupp cruisender Tarpons recht schnell, mehr als 2 Wurf hat man selten. Und wenn die nicht sitzen wartet man mitunter wieder Stunden auf die nächte Chance. So war es zumindest in der Vorsaison Florida Keys im April auf den Flats, das kann in den Mangroven ganz anders sein. Dort war aber ohne Boot nicht beizukommen.

Die Bones hab ich deswegen vertölpelt, weil ich eine kleine Schule übersah, die sich zwischen dem angepeilten Trupp und mir befand. Und dennen hab ich im 30 cm tiefen Wasser die Schnur auf den Rücken gelegt. Es ist unglaublich wie das Wasser explodiert wenn auf ca 100 Quadratmetern vielleicht 100 Fische aus 30cm Wasser flüchten!

Auch wenn ich niemals einen Guide für Geld heuern würde, der oben genannte Weg zu Einheimischen Kontakt aufzunehmen und zu lernen ist sicher der richtige.

Dann bleibt dir vielleicht erspart, 1/2 stunde lang einen vermeindlichen Rochen anzuwerfen, um dann einen im Panzer gehakten Pfeilschwanzkrebs zu erbeuten ...


----------



## el fotografo (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



bon_cremant schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> also:
> ich war schon öfter in der Karibik
> Standardpreis -all over für ein Boot (nicht selten ein größerer Fischerkahn mit zwei Außenbordfern)
> ...




Hallo,

Vielen Dank est einmal für Deine Infos.
Ja, wir werden eine Gruppe sein. Wieviele wird sich noch zeigen. Sicher aber mindestens 5 Personen. Wo warst Du denn genau und auf welche regionen beziehen sich Deine Erfahrungen? Ein Boot für 300 USD scheint mir ganz schön viel zu sein. Meinst Du ein Großes oder ein kleines, 3 Mann mit Motor? Ja ein Guide ist sicher sinnvoll. Jedenfalls für die ersten Tage. Aber ich denke, wenn ich das mal auf meine Gegend impliziere, daß mit ein bischen Feingefühl und Wissen, man den Dingen schon auf den Grund, an den Haken kommen kann!
Die Frauen müssen diesmal zu Hause bleiben. Wird nur eine Männer, sprich Anglerrunde.
Was hast du denn für Fliegen erfolgreich gefischt (Foto?)? Was verstehst Du unter weit? 

mfg
Jörg


----------



## el fotografo (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> an den genannten locations kann man auch auf eigene Faust losziehen, ich würde auch mal Mexico/ Belize mit in Betracht ziehen. Eine 8er-Rute reicht sicherlich zum Fischen auf Bonefish, Snook oder Baby-Tarpon, aber wenn ein erwachsener Tarpon sich deine Fliege schnappt, dann ist eine 8er zu schwach. Vom Boot aus geht eine 10er, vom Ufer aus sollte es eine 12er Rute sein. Die erforderliche Wurfweite hängt sehr von den Bedingungen ab. Man kann Bonefish auch auf Verdacht fischen, oder auf Sicht, wenn man sie "tailen" sieht und dann muß man nicht so weit werfen.  Auch an die Tarpons kommt man bisweilen ziemlich nahe ran, selbst vom Ufer aus!
> Wolfgang



Hallo Wolfgang,


vielen Dank für Deine Infos. Ja die Location steht noch nicht fest. Kann also auch Mexiko sein. Warum eigentlich nicht. Warst Du schon einmal da? Wo genau? Kann man dort easy ein Hotel bekommen, zu welchen Preis? Brauch man für diese Länder überhaupt eine Genehmigung zum Fischen? Wer weiss da etwas? Was ist bei Dir eine hohe Wurfweite? 15, 25, 35 m ???
Welche Vorfachstärken werden genutzt? Sind die Fische sehr scheu, Fluchtdistanz liegt bei...? Und was meinst Du mit ziemlich nahe? Kannst Du gute Fliegenmuster empfehlen?

Viele Fragen...
lg
Jörg


----------



## el fotografo (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Mordskerl,

wie sehen denn rosa Epoxy-Fliegen aus? gibts da vieleicht ein Foto? was kannst du konkretes zu den Preisen auf den Florida Keys sagen? Hotel, Boot, Lizenz??

lg
Jörg


----------



## el fotografo (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> besorg dir mal das video tarpon quest von wildfins da kannste dann schon einiges dazu sehen!!!




Dank für den Tip. Anbei den Text der Antwort von wildfins!:

_Wir haben diesen Film "auf Eis gelegt". Er scheint dem Publikum nicht
ausreichend deutlich zu machen, dass viele der gezeigten Szenen
absolut außergewöhnlich, nicht wirklich zur Nachahmung empfohlen und
deshalb als unterhaltsame "Angelsensationen" zu bewerten sind.

Leider kam bei den meisten Zuschauern, die naturgemäß über
noch keine Erfahrung im Tarponfischen verfügen, der Eindruck auf, dass
der Film die übliche Praxis beim Tarponangeln zeigt.

Wir arbeiten an einem neuen Film über das Tarponangeln, der jedoch
erst in einigen Monaten fertig sein wird.

_Wo kann man es noch bekommen oder ausleihen? Kennt wer wer wen Kennt?

lg
Jörg


----------



## Angelmann (27. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



el fotografo schrieb:


> Wo kann man es noch bekommen oder ausleihen? Kennt wer wer wen Kennt?



PN mir doch mal Deine Postadresse


----------



## mario mücke (27. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo Jörg,
im allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass unsere Wintermonate - Dezember bis April die beste Zeit zum Fischen in der Karibik sind. Im Sommer nervt die Regenzeit und im Spätsommer/Herbst der starke Wind der dort Hurrikane genannt wird. Desto weiter südlich du dich in der Karibik bewegst desto mehr verlagert sich die Saison in unseren Sommer. Ich war im Juni in Los Roques und die Verhältnisse waren optimal. Hinweise zu den besten Reisezeiten sind die Preise der Angelreiseanbieter. Hohe Preise = gute Saison....
Für 2500 – 3000 € kann man in 14 Tagen schon etwas unternehmen, jedoch wird es nicht mehr zum täglichen Guiding mit Boot reichen. Wie einige Vorredner ganz richtig schrieben liegen die Preise für ein Flatboot mit Guide und zwei Anglern bei ca. 250 bis 400 Dollar pro Angeltag. Einige Erfahrungen im Fliegenfischen vorrausgesetzt, sollte an den ersten zwei Tagen eine Guidingtour, dir die nötige Technik/Taktik nahe bringen können. Danach dann DIY – auf eigene Faust fischen gehen, ist eine gute Idee. Bedenke mit Guide kann jeder Fische fangen aber jeden Fisch den du allein gefangen hast zählt doppelt. Du solltest nicht mit dem Vorsatz losfahren einen Grand Slam (Tarpon, Bonefish und Permit an einem Tag) zu fangen. Trotz einer unglaublichen Fischfülle muss sich auch dort jeder Fisch hart erarbeitet werden.
Ein Hotel wirst du ganz sicher überall finden aber einen erfahrenen Guide mit Boot zu finden ist sehr schwierig. In den armen Ländern der Karibik ist Jeder - Guide, Kapitän, Koch oder Taxifahrer. Meine Erfahrungen mit preiswerten Guides und billigen Angeltouren sind durchweg negativ. Gute Guides haben ihren Preis und sind oftmals lange Zeit im Voraus ausgebucht. Lass dir einen guten Guide empfehlen und buche ihn schon im Voraus.

Wie schon geschrieben, basieren meine Erfahrungen in Kuba auf zwei Reisen die ich mit großen Touristikveranstaltern gemacht habe. Kuba ist eine sehr schönes Land mit sehr netten und freundlichen Menschen, geringer Kriminalitätsrate und viel, viel Wasser. Anglerische Infrastruktur wie Guides und Boote sind in Kuba rar und teuer. Die touristische Infrastruktur Kubas ist nicht auf individuell Reisende (DIY) eingestellt. Für mich hätte ein Angeltour nach Kuba zu viele unkalkulierbare Hindernisse und Risiken, ich würde dir davon abraten, es sei denn mit Neckermann und co. rüber fliegen und dann eine Insel/Region mit dem Mietwagen erkunden. Dann werden aber auch in Kuba 3000 Euros nicht reichen. 

Los Roques hat eine sehr gute Infrastruktur, gerade wenn du DIY angeln möchtest. Es gibt Unterkünfte von 30 bis 300 Dollar pro Nacht und Person, inkl. Verpflegung, gute Guides und viele Möglichkeiten auf eigene Faust mit der Fliegenrute zu fischen. Die Vielfalt der beangelbaren Fischarten reicht von Bonefish, Tarpon, Permit, Jacks, Snapper, Baracuda bis Bonitos und das mit guten Chancen auch von Strand aus. L.R. ist die mit Abstand teuerste Region Venezuelas. Das Festland bietet ebenfalls einige gute und preiswerte Möglichkeiten den dortigen Süßwasserarten nachzustellen. Von Piranhas bis Peacock Bass ist vieles Möglich. Gib einfach mal bei Google „Lake Guri Peacock Bass“ ein, das kennt hier in Europa niemand. Hätte ich mehr Zeit gehabt hätte ich diesen Stausee einmal ausprobiert.

So sieht, grob gerechnet meine Kalkulation für Venezuela aus:
Posada 20 Tage inkl. Verpflegung x 70 USD = 1400 USD
Boot/Guide f. 2 Personen, 250 USD x 2 Tage = 500 USD
Flug Transfer etc. 700 EURO
Angelkarte ca. 5 USD x 20 Tage = 100 USD
Zusammen rechnen musst du die Kalkulation allein. Noch Fragen?
Beste Grüße Mario Mücke
http://www.abenteuer-fliegenfischen.de
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## Mikesch (27. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



el fotografo schrieb:


> ...
> Und wo kann man sich geeignete Fliegenmuster besorgen um sie dann nachzubauen! ....


Besorg dir einen Katalog von Rudi Heger, evtl. hat auch Dürkop od. Brinkhoff was im Angebot.


----------



## el fotografo (27. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Besorg dir einen Katalog von Rudi Heger, evtl. hat auch Dürkop od. Brinkhoff was im Angebot.




Hey Mike,

die hab ich doch alle! Von Vorgestern bin ich auch nicht.
Was ich suche sind *InsiderInformationen*.

Jörg


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



el fotografo schrieb:


> Hallo Mordskerl,
> 
> wie sehen denn rosa Epoxy-Fliegen aus? gibts da vieleicht ein Foto? was kannst du konkretes zu den Preisen auf den Florida Keys sagen? Hotel, Boot, Lizenz??
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ist schon ne Weile her, ich habe extra den Heger und den Dürkop-Katalog rausgeholt, aber genau die ist nicht drin. war aber sehr primitiv: rosa Grundwicklung um 2 Kettenaugen Upside-Down eingebunden, rosa schänzchen, vielleicht Bucktail und das ganze mit einem diken Tropfen Epoyid-Harz nahezu unzerstörbar gemacht. Ist ne sehr verbreitete Bonefliege, gibt sicher bilder im netz. Such mal unter Crazy Charlie Epoxy oder so. Ich bin kein großer Binder, kaum eine meiner Fliegen gleicht der anderen.
Was mir sehr half war das kostenlose Magazin "Flyfishing America" und  "Saltwater Flyfishing". Ersteres hat im Anhang einen sehr guten Überblick, in welchem Bundesstaat gerade welche Fliegen und welche Fische gehen. Und die Gerätehändler helfen echt weiter, die versuchen dir nicht fliege XY anzudrehen, blos weil sie an der am meisten verdienen.
Lizenzen gibts in jedem Sportgeschäft. In Florida benötigt man auch fürs Meer eine. Wenn du außerdem noch auf Black Bass in den Lakes fischen willst, brauchst du noch die Freshwater License. Beide gibts als Wochen und Jahreskarten und sind sehr erschwinglich. Kenntnisstand 1998.

Wegen meinem studentischen Budget damals lebte ich vom Kofferaum ins Motel und zurück. Motels ab 30 Dollar in der Vorsaison. Da hab ich aber mal auf einem Schemel geschlafen, weil mich in dieses Bett in Miami Stadtrand keine 100 Seekühe geschafft hätten!

Boot weis ich nicht, habs nicht versucht, was sicherlich ein Fehler war. hab aber erst wieder zu hause von der fischerei in den mangroven auf tarpon und snook gehört. 
und so wie ich 1000 meilen nördlich fast täglich mit dem Kanu auf den seen unterwegs war, kann ich eher von abraten. die aligatoren in florida sind etwas größer als in south carolina.. . besser nicht auf eigene faust, wegen diverser viecher und wohl auch verirrungsgefahr.

ich würd gerne nochmal hin, diesmal etwas besser vorbereitet.

fischerei auf barrakuda wie zu hause auf hecht. die kleineren stehen überall dort wo etwas deckung ist (stein, seegras,...), die großen patroullieren auch schon mal. heut würd ich allerdings die 25 dollar für das glasklare hardmonovorfach ausgeben, dann wär vielleicht mehr passiert als nur nachläufer.

Don´t care for the colour - as long as it is chartreuse 
(gilt nicht für die karibik)


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



el fotografo schrieb:


> Was ich suche sind *InsiderInformationen*




Wenn Du Erfahrungsaustausch brauchst: ruf einfach Thomas Michael von www.wildfins.com an. Er macht Dich in allen Fragen über Locations, Tackle usw. fit. Und wenn Du mit ihm sprichst, wirst ohnehin solch eine Tour über ihn buchen. 

Gruß

Karsten #h


----------



## Flatfischer (28. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo,
ein Fliegenfischertrip auf eigene Faust in tropische Gebiete zwecks Kostenersparnis ist gerade bei Neulingen, die diese Angelmethode noch nie betrieben haben, ein immer wieder kehrendes Thema . Diese Trips gehen vom fischereilichen Standpunkt aus mit ziemlich hundertprozentiger Garantie in die Hose. Das Fliegenfischen in den Tropen ist in keinster Weise mit der heimischen Fliegenfischerei zu vergleichen und ist erheblich schwieriger. Gerade wenn man noch nie in den Tropen gefischt hat und Null Ahnung hat, geht ohne Guide (zumindest in den ersten Tagen) meist gar nichts. Dies nur zur Warnung!

Zu Deiner Preiskalkulation ist ja schon einiges gesagt worden. Du musst davon ausgehen, dass Du für funktionelles Fliegenfischergerät für die Tropen allein für die Grundausstattung (8er und 10er-Gerät) nochmal 2000 bis 2500 Euro auf den Tisch legen darfst. Die Qualität der Rollen (Bremse!) ist unglaublich wichtig. Und zu Deiner Frage hinsichtlich der Backingkapazität: 200 Meter sollte die Rolle schon fassen, mehr kann nicht schaden (ich hab schon mal bei einem GT auf den Malediven 200 Meter Backing gebraucht); beim Tarponfischen fischen viele mit 300 Meter Backing.
Das Standartbuch zum tropischen Fliegenfischen ist für mich "Flyfishing in Saltwater" von Lefty Kreh. Vom gleichen Autor gibt es auch das Buch "Saltwater Fly Patterns", wo die gängigen Fliegenmuster beschrieben werden.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## el fotografo (28. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein Fliegenfischertrip auf eigene Faust in tropische Gebiete zwecks Kostenersparnis ist gerade bei Neulingen, die diese Angelmethode noch nie betrieben haben, ein immer wieder kehrendes Thema . Diese Trips gehen vom fischereilichen Standpunkt aus mit ziemlich hundertprozentiger Garantie in die Hose. Das Fliegenfischen in den Tropen ist in keinster Weise mit der heimischen Fliegenfischerei zu vergleichen und ist erheblich schwieriger. Gerade wenn man noch nie in den Tropen gefischt hat und Null Ahnung hat, geht ohne Guide (zumindest in den ersten Tagen) meist gar nichts. Dies nur zur Warnung!
> 
> Zu Deiner Preiskalkulation ist ja schon einiges gesagt worden. Du musst davon ausgehen, dass Du für funktionelles Fliegenfischergerät für die Tropen allein für die Grundausstattung (8er und 10er-Gerät) nochmal 2000 bis 2500 Euro auf den Tisch legen darfst. Die Qualität der Rollen (Bremse!) ist unglaublich wichtig. Und zu Deiner Frage hinsichtlich der Backingkapazität: 200 Meter sollte die Rolle schon fassen, mehr kann nicht schaden (ich hab schon mal bei einem GT auf den Malediven 200 Meter Backing gebraucht); beim Tarponfischen fischen viele mit 300 Meter Backing.
> ...




Hallo Flatfischer,

danke für Deine Zeilen und die Infos.
Vorweg vieleicht,... nicht die Kohle ist der Grund für einen Trip ohne Guide und Lodge, vielmehr ist es so, daß ich im Urlaub in einem fremden Land auch etwas von der Kultur und den Lebensweisheiten der dortigen Bevölkerung in Erfahrung bringen möchten und Ihre Art zu Leben "atmen" und fühlen möchte. Bierkühler, Plastikboot, gestylte Umgebung und Luxus habe ich hier genug. Im Urlaub, und das betrifft das Fischen auch, ist Abenteuer angesagt... wenn Du verstehst!
Und um mich selbst Fit zu machen, was das Fischen in den Tropen betrifft, habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet!
Das dies ohne Erfahrung schwer wird, ist mir klar!

Deshalb lasse mich Dir einige konkrete Fragen noch stellen.
Welche Schnüre würdest Du empfehlen? Momentan fische ich, auf die Größeren, mit einer 8er Fenwick Techna AV 9`6" mit einer 9er Cortland 444 WF (ob die Salzwassertauglich ist,...keine Ahnung). Mit der Rute jedenfalls bin ich bislang gut klargekommen, mag ihren matten blank, und würde mir davon noch eine 10er holen für diesen Trip. Welche Vorfachstärken sind gefragt? Schwimmende oder Intermedet Schüre? Ist davon auszugehen, daß die Schnure auch durch Drills so in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, daß eine zweit oder Drittschnur vonnöten ist? Welche Wurfweiten gilt es zu erzielen, Fluchtdistanz der Fische?? Und welche Rolle ist zu empfehlen und mit welcher wurden schlechte Erfahrung gesammelt, gerade was das von Dir angesprochene Bremssystem betrifft?
Welche Destination würdest Du denn für den "Anfänger" empfehlen? Mit dem Blick auf ein Fischen in einzigartiger Umgebung und Abenteuer....

lg
Jörg


----------



## el fotografo (28. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist schon ne Weile her, ich habe extra den Heger und den Dürkop-Katalog rausgeholt, aber genau die ist nicht drin. war aber sehr primitiv: rosa Grundwicklung um 2 Kettenaugen Upside-Down eingebunden, rosa schänzchen, vielleicht Bucktail und das ganze mit einem diken Tropfen Epoyid-Harz nahezu unzerstörbar gemacht. Ist ne sehr verbreitete Bonefliege, gibt sicher bilder im netz. Such mal unter Crazy Charlie Epoxy oder so. Ich bin kein großer Binder, kaum eine meiner Fliegen gleicht der anderen.
> Was mir sehr half war das kostenlose Magazin "Flyfishing America" und  "Saltwater Flyfishing". Ersteres hat im Anhang einen sehr guten Überblick, in welchem Bundesstaat gerade welche Fliegen und welche Fische gehen. Und die Gerätehändler helfen echt weiter, die versuchen dir nicht fliege XY anzudrehen, blos weil sie an der am meisten verdienen.
> Lizenzen gibts in jedem Sportgeschäft. In Florida benötigt man auch fürs Meer eine. Wenn du außerdem noch auf Black Bass in den Lakes fischen willst, brauchst du noch die Freshwater License. Beide gibts als Wochen und Jahreskarten und sind sehr erschwinglich. Kenntnisstand 1998.
> ...




Hallo Mordskerl,

merci für die Infos.
Crazy Charly ist mir nun schon mehr ein Begriff und meine intensive Suche in den letzten zwei Tagen ergab eine Vielzahl von Varianten, so an die 30 verschiedene habe wohl ich gefunden. Aus denen ich dann wohl meinen eigene Erfolgsfliege binden werde. Nützt ja nix.
Die Bücher habe ich mir mal bestellt. Guter Tip.
Glasklares Hardmono - meinst Du Flourcarbon?

lg
Jörg


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

@ el fotografo:
Ich würde dir eine System2 Rolle empfehlen. Da bekommst du genug Backing drauf. Die Rollen sind fast unzerstörbar, genau richtig für deinen Trip, und haben eine echte Scheibenbremse. Mir sind sonst keine Rollen mit Scheibenbremse bekannt. Sicherlich gibt es noch andere. Vom Preis- / Stabilitätsverhältnis wirst du wahrscheinlich keine besseren Rollen finden.
Du kommst bestimmt auch ohne Führer zu deinem Fisch und hast dann viel mehr Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## trout (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

@ el fotografo

ein Tip von mir, such mal nach dem Muster "*Bonefish Bitters" *.
Sofern ich jetzt was falsches erzähle möge man mich umgehendst verbessern, aber bei einer "Crazy Charly" gibts nur die Kettenaugen mit dieser klassischen Gloss-Rippung mit Kalbschwinge und KSchwanz/Krystalhair. Die hatte ich mir auch für die Mangrovenkanäle in Kuba gebunden und am 8er Gerät gut gefangen. Besser lief bei mir allerdings die "Gotcha" in Tan und Rosa je nach Untergund und Wasserstand wurde gewechselt.
Muster sind Vertrauenssache  .

trout


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



el fotografo schrieb:


> Hallo Mordskerl,
> 
> 
> Glasklares Hardmono - meinst Du Flourcarbon?
> ...




Ich denke dass das ziemlich das gleiche ist, bei den Amis hiess es Hardmono. Ist recht bissfest, aber nicht wie stahlvorfach. hab schon 2 streamer mit zugehörigem Hecht damit verloren.

Die amis machten sowieso ein Riesenterz mit Vorfächern, insbesondere auf Tarpon. Da wurden 3 Stränge mit der Bohrmaschine gezwirbelt, ähnlich wie sich manche ihre Vorfächer zum Trockenfischen basteln. Ziel soll sein, durch die stärkere dehnung der verdrillten Schnüre die Sprünge der Tarpons etwas abzufedern. Keine Ahnung obs hilft.

Ob die rosa Bone-Epoxy eine Allzeit-Fliege ist, keine Ahnung. In den Tagen wo ich dort war war sie Top. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass eine Schule Bones allzu wählerisch ist. So viel Nahrung gibt der Muschelsand nicht her (Ich hab ihn 1 Stunde lang beim Schnorcheln durchwühlt). Daher denke ich, wenn du sie nicht verspookst ( you spooked them, das hab ich allzu oft gehört), wirst du mit den meisten Mustern in Größe 2-6 fangen.

Aber ich bin wirklich kein experte, ich war auch danach leider nie wider mit der angel am meer.

Tight Lines, Mordskerl


----------



## Flatfischer (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo Jörg, hier meine Antworten auf Deine Fragen.

Welche Schnüre würdest Du empfehlen? Normale 8er und 10er Keulenschnüre (ich persönlich bevorzuge Salzwasser-Kurzkeulen).

Welche Vorfachstärken sind gefragt? Auf Bones 12 bis 20 lbs. Jacks/Trevallies Tippetstärke 30 bis 40 lbs. Auf Tarpons mindestens 40 lbs mit 100-120 lbs Flurorcarbon-Shocktippet. Zum Vorfachaufbau einfach mal unter Saltwater Leaders googeln.

Schwimmende oder Intermedet Schüre? Beim Watfischen schwimmend, vom Boot auch Intermediate oder Sinkschnur.

ist davon auszugehen, daß die Schnure auch durch Drills so in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, daß eine zweit oder Drittschnur vonnöten ist? Nein, einen Urlaub sollten sie halten, Ersatz-schnüre sollten aber mit.

Welche Wurfweiten gilt es zu erzielen? 10 bis 30 Meter. Präzise Würfe auch bei starkem Wind sind unbedingt zu trainieren. Der Doppelzug ist ein Muss; die Fische ziehen vorüber und geben einem nur wenige Sekunden zum Wurf. Gerade beim Tarponfischen sind meiner Erfahrung nach schnelle Würfe auf 25-Meter-Distanz ein Muss. Agressive Tarpons (und nur die nehmen erfahrungsgemäß die Fliege) ziehen sehr schnell vorüber.

Fluchtdistanz der Fische?? Kommt drauf an. Gerade beim Bonefisch gibt es schwierige Tage (Windstille!) wo die Fische schon beim ersten Rückwurf auch auf große Distanzen verscheucht (gespookt) werden. Grundsätzlich sind die Fische sehr scheu. Auch einen 100 Pfund Tarpon kann man durch einen ungeschickten Wurf mit einer vergleichsweise winzigen Fliege sofort verscheuchen.

Und welche Rolle ist zu empfehlen und mit welcher wurden schlechte Erfahrung gesammelt, gerade was das von Dir angesprochene Bremssystem betrifft?  Als Rolle würde ich persönlich nur Abel Big Game oder Billy Pate verwenden. Eine ausgesprochene Abneigung habe ich gegen die modernen Rollen in Großkernbauweise (egal ob Loop, Waterworks, Tibor etc). Die sind zwar schön leicht, aber nicht robust genug. Nichts gegen System-2-Rollen (beim Meerforellenfischen liebe ich die), aber bei den tropischen Kampfmaschinen kommen die an ihre Grenzen. Vernünftige Fliegenrollen für die Tropen unter 350 € sind mir leider nicht bekannt.


Welche Destination würdest Du denn für den "Anfänger" empfehlen? Mit dem Blick auf ein Fischen in einzigartiger Umgebung und Abenteuer....

Malediven.
Geht aber nicht in Verbindung mit einem Pauschalurlaub, da das Fischen von den Touristeninseln aus bei hohen Geldstrafen strikt verboten ist. Über Veranstalter in Deutschland kann man aber Safariboote vor Ort chartern. Es werden dann unbewohnte Inseln angefahren, wo das Angeln gestattet ist. Ich bin bekennender Maledivenfan (im Januar geht’s das vierte Mal zum Angeln hin). Es gibt dort zwar nur auf sehr wenigen Flats Bonefische, dafür aber reichlich Trevallys (Stachelmakrelen), die noch brutalere Kämpfer sind.

Zu Los Roques kann ich nichts sagen; ich habe aber über Dritte gehört, dass Fischen auf eigene Faust wohl auf Cayo Largo in Kuba möglich ist/war. Man bucht einen Pauschalurlaub und vor Ort ein paar Bootstouren und lässt sich gegen ein ordentliches Trinkgeld vom Bootsführer an einem Flat absetzen und wieder abholen. Ob das noch so ist, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## el fotografo (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> @ el fotografo:
> Ich würde dir eine System2 Rolle empfehlen. Da bekommst du genug Backing drauf. Die Rollen sind fast unzerstörbar, genau richtig für deinen Trip, und haben eine echte Scheibenbremse. Mir sind sonst keine Rollen mit Scheibenbremse bekannt. Sicherlich gibt es noch andere. Vom Preis- / Stabilitätsverhältnis wirst du wahrscheinlich keine besseren Rollen finden.
> Du kommst bestimmt auch ohne Führer zu deinem Fisch und hast dann viel mehr Spaß an der Sache.



Hallo Thilo,

wieder ein Tag der Guten Infos. Dank Euch allen.
Eine System 2 fische ich in der Größe 6/7L schon seit vielen Jahren für die Forellen. Damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, wenngleich die Bremse leider nie zum Einsatz kam. Nach nun 8 Jahren fängt Sie langsam zu klappern an und wurde von einer Lamson Radius abgelöst. Was die Scheibenbremse betrifft, bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Die "Bremsklötze" bestehen wohl aus Hartplastik zu dem ich im Ernstfall nicht so großes Vertrauen hätte. Habe schon davon gehört das die einfach verrauchen wenn mal richtig die Post abgeht. Und wie sich die Scheibe nebst nicht gekappselter Rücklaufsperre im täglichen Salzwassereinsatz verhält ist auch zu bezweifeln. Aber da fehlen mir eben die Erfahrungen.

lg
Jörg


----------



## el fotografo (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



trout schrieb:


> @ el fotografo
> 
> ein Tip von mir, such mal nach dem Muster "*Bonefish Bitters" *.
> Sofern ich jetzt was falsches erzähle möge man mich umgehendst verbessern, aber bei einer "Crazy Charly" gibts nur die Kettenaugen mit dieser klassischen Gloss-Rippung mit Kalbschwinge und KSchwanz/Krystalhair. Die hatte ich mir auch für die Mangrovenkanäle in Kuba gebunden und am 8er Gerät gut gefangen. Besser lief bei mir allerdings die "Gotcha" in Tan und Rosa je nach Untergund und Wasserstand wurde gewechselt.
> ...



Habe gerade mal dazu gegoogelt und... und herzlichen Dank für den Tip!
Kannst Du noch näheres zum Trip nach Kuba schreiben?
Wo warst Du genau? Tripps in die Mangroven easy? Preis Boot? Lizensen? Wissenswertes?

lg
Jörg


----------



## el fotografo (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Ich denke dass das ziemlich das gleiche ist, bei den Amis hiess es Hardmono. Ist recht bissfest, aber nicht wie stahlvorfach. hab schon 2 streamer mit zugehörigem Hecht damit verloren.
> 
> Die amis machten sowieso ein Riesenterz mit Vorfächern, insbesondere auf Tarpon. Da wurden 3 Stränge mit der Bohrmaschine gezwirbelt, ähnlich wie sich manche ihre Vorfächer zum Trockenfischen basteln. Ziel soll sein, durch die stärkere dehnung der verdrillten Schnüre die Sprünge der Tarpons etwas abzufedern. Keine Ahnung obs hilft.
> 
> ...




Hi MORDSKERL,

dachte ich mir schon fast. Ein leidiges Thema. Ich selbst fische nicht mehr mit Hardmono oder Flourcarbon. Bin auch erst auf die Werbefalle reingefallen wenn ich das mal so sagen darf und folgende Erfahrungen haben sich ergeben (das sind die Ergebnisse von mehreren Fischern aus meiner Region, also nicht nur meine Meinung).
Angeblich soll das ja einen geringeren Lichtbrechungsindex haben, ist wohl auch so, aber im Unterschied zu einer Stroft GTM zum Beispiel vernachlässigbar gering. Aber naja. Konnte nie wirklich beobachten das Fische vor meiner Stroft flüchten und bei Flourcarbon gelassen bleiben. Bedeutender war für mich die äußerst geringe Knotenfestigkeit. Jedenfalls bei Schnurstärken 0,12 und 0,14 die ich hauptsächlich fische. Und das war wirklich gravierend, so daß ich irgendwann das Zeugs über Bord geschmissen habe! Meine Meinung, Taugt Nix!
(Da gab es auch irgendwo mal eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung darüber. weiß aber leider nicht mehr wo. Deren Urteil war auch - Finger weg!)

lg
Jörg


----------



## el fotografo (29. November 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg, hier meine Antworten auf Deine Fragen.
> 
> Welche Schnüre würdest Du empfehlen? Normale 8er und 10er....
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer



Hallo Flatfischer,

Danke Dir, daß Du so viel getippert hast und all die Infos.
Meine Fragen kurz:
Mit welchen Schnüren gibt es schlechte Erfahrungen und welche haben sich bei Dir bewährt?
Also auf Bones eine 30er und Tarpones mindestens eine 45er Schnure (habs nicht so mit den amerikanischen Massen)?
Shocktippeds?
Magst du mehr zu den Malediven schreiben? Von welchem Veranstalter lassen sich Safariboote charten? Ist Januar die beste Zeit für die Malediven? Stachelmakrelen vom Boot aus oder? Was gibts da noch zu wissen?

lg
Jörg


----------



## Flatfischer (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karibik - Tarpon/Bonefish ? ? ?*

Hallo Jörg, Kontaktadressen zum Fischen auf den Malediven findest Du unter folgenden Links:

http://www.wildfins.de/wildfins.htm

http://www.fischen24.de.

Bei beiden Anbietern findest Du umfangreiche Infos zu den Malediven. Die Schnüre sind eigentlich relativ egal, dürfen aber nicht zu weich sein, da sie dann aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen in den Ringen kleben. Man kann sich Spezialschnüre für die Tropen (Bonefisch- und Tarpontaper) zulegen; dies ist aber nicht nötig. An meiner 8er-Rute fische ich eine Steelfin-XXD-Schnur (ist leider nicht mehr erhältlich); an meiner 10er eine Tarponschnur von Airflo.
Normalerweise ist unser Winter die beste Zeit auf den Malediven, da vor Ort dann konstante Wetterbedingungen mit wenig Wind herrschen ( ich kenne die Malediven von November bis März).
Bei den Vorfächern hat das Shocktippet die Aufgabe, das Durchscheuern des Vorfaches zu verhindern. Es besteht entweder aus Stahl (z. B. für Barrakudas) oder starkem Monofil/Flurorcarbon (z. B. für Tarpon). Das Maul eines Tarpons ist rauh wie Sandpapier, so das normale Vorfächer sofort durchgescheuert werden würden.
Wir fangen unsere Fische mit der Fliegenrute ausschließlich beim Watfischen. Mit der Fliegenwahl mache ich es mir einfach; ich fische fast ausschließlich Deep-Clouser-Minnows, da beißt so ziemlich alles drauf.
Einen Nachteil haben die Malediven aber: Normalerweise lohnt sich das Watfischen nur bis mittags. Aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen steigt die Wassertemperatur im Flachwasser nachmittags auf über 30 Grad an. Dann sind zwar noch Fische unterwegs; diese sind aber alles andere als beißfreudig. Nachmittags wird vom Mutterschiff geschleppt und die Riffkanten werden mit Poppern auf Trevallies befischt (wer glaubt, Angeln ist kein Sport, hat noch nie Giant Trevallies mit der Spinnrute befischt).
Gruß Flatfischer


----------

